# DoorDash: Please help me understand....



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Got a ping last night. I was pretty much done with my shift and omw to dinner with the wife and princess, but this was PF Changs right around the corner and they have been awesome about speedy delivery of orders, so I accepted it. Got there, food was handed to me in about 2 minutes. I forgot to pick up the food in the app, as I'm prone to do sometimes, and as I'm pulling out of the shopping center, DD calls. "This is blahblah from DD. Have you picked up the PF Changs order yet?" "Yep, just got it, omw." "Great, could you please just send the customer a text telling them you are on your way." Sure, texted them.

Got to dropoff, the lady was extremely pleasant. 

Cust "So you're going to get the tip I added, not the other driver, right?"
Me "Of course. So that's what happened, there was an original driver that was unable to complete the delivery?"
Cust "Right."
Me "If I may ask, how late is this delivery?"
Cust "A little over an hour. She marked it as delivered."
Me 

So, DD experts, what's the game that would incentivize a driver to not deliver an order but report it delivered? I'm trying to understand any angle....Dropped to wrong address comes to mind, but I can't think of any other rational reason.....

Also, will DD change the original driver's completion rate to reflect this miss?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Emergency 
Accident 
Free dinner


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Emergency
> Accident
> Free dinner


Emergency or accident, the driver shouldn't have marked it delivered unless they don't know what they are doing (perish the thought!)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

True but has happened it past read attached


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> True but has happened it past read attached


WOW, that is a very directly and firmly worded communique! Was that addressed directly to you (or whatever Dasher), or was it a blast?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> WOW, that is a very directly and firmly worded communique! Was that addressed directly to you (or whatever Dasher), or was it a blast?


A blast


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I honestly wish all gig apps were so direct and honest in their communication. The cheerleader pollyanna stuff they all put out doesn't educate the drivers who can't think for themselves (Not that they're common or anything!)

Even DoorDash in my area does a poor job communication expectations. 

Also, if they would let me know after I accept the ping that this was a problem order -- last driver cancelled, or order was messed up, or whatever, I could help them recover from the failure. If they would be more open with us, we would be more trustworthy to help them help themselves.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> True but has happened it past read attached


They are quite now about sending those type of emails.I think the company afraid of a lawsuit.A judge will look at that email lot different then most drivers.You are not supposed to threaten deactivation across a email to all driver because of a handful of drivers.Talking about appearance with independent contractors you are on the fine line of treating them like employess.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

And then last night, every order I had was ready when I arrived or within a couple minutes. Even the slowpoke pizza place. Makes me wonder if they were having system issues assigning deliveries, or if I have earned a coveted spot on the "problem deliveries roster."


----------

